# Changing default audio device in MATE



## suchipi (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm using MATE, the GNOME2 fork, as my desktop environment, and I've got several audio output devices, but two that I use frequently: optical out and a wireless USB headset. According to `cat /dev/sndstat`:

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0041) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0041) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <NVIDIA (0x0041) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <VIA VT1708S_0 (Analog 7.1+HP/2.0)> (play/rec)
pcm4: <VIA VT1708S_0 (Rear-panel Digital)> (play)
pcm5: <VIA VT1708S_0 (Rear-panel Digital)> (play)
pcm6: <USB audio> (rec)
pcm7: <USB audio> (play/rec) default
```
These are devices 4 (and/or 5?) and 7, respectively. The handbook says (in section 8.2) that I can run `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=n` to change the default audio device, and add a line to /etc/sysctl.conf to keep it on boot, and this all works.

My only questions, then, are:

Is it possible to change the default audio device through a UI in MATE (Volume control just shows one device named "Unknown (OSS Mixer)"?
How do I change the default recording device (`sysctl -A | grep hw.snd.` didn't show anything particularly obvious)?
Thanks!


----------



## protocelt (Jan 8, 2014)

> if it's possible to change the default audio device through a UI in MATE



I believe the mixer for MATE controls only the default sound device. There may be a GUI based mixer in the ports tree that offers the functionality you want, however I'm not sure which if any do. I just use the terminal to change the default sound device myself.



> how I change the default recording device ( `sysctl -A | grep hw.snd`. didn't show anything particularly obvious).



As far as I'm aware there is no sysctl knob for setting the default recording device(only the sound device as a whole). The applications that require a recording device usually let you set/change them within it's options. (At least the few I've used do).


----------

